# Código interbancario de "Transferencia nómina"



## Alexander Supertramp (20 Ago 2012)

Alquien sabe que significa que la nomina esté con el código interbancario de "Transferencia nómina".

Eso signfica que un ingreso o transferencia periódica no daría el pego??


----------



## BaNGo (20 Ago 2012)

Yo tengo hecha un transferencia periódica con código interbancario nómina.
La página de lacaixa te lo deja hacer. Otras, lo desconozco.
Así tengo la nómina domiciliada en 2 cajas/bancos.


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (20 Ago 2012)

Ostia, pues eso hay que estudiarlo...

Y que pones en el cocepto?? Lo haces de forma online?? En que paso o casilla te deja cambiarlo??

Gracias.

Alguien sabe si hay más bancos que permitan hacerlo?


----------



## BaNGo (20 Ago 2012)

En el menú de la transferencias periódicas aparece "TIPO DE ORDEN" y una pestaña con opciones, entre ellas "NÓMINA".
De nada.


----------



## tel (20 Ago 2012)

Esto es interesante, estaría bien saber como se hace desde otros bancos, si es que se puede. ¿Os es simplemente usar un concecto específico? En ING no lo he encontrado como opción.


----------



## señor eko (20 Ago 2012)

Aquí se explica como hacerlo desde cualquier banco y aseguran que no tiene riesgo ninguno.

AhorroCapital: Cómo hacer una transferencia tipo nómina con CSB34


----------



## Juanjillo (21 Ago 2012)

BaNGo dijo:


> Yo tengo hecha un transferencia periódica con código interbancario nómina.
> La página de lacaixa te lo deja hacer. Otras, lo desconozco.
> Así tengo la nómina domiciliada en 2 cajas/bancos.



Hola BAngo,

Una par de preguntas, ¿Cuando haces la transferencia con el concepto nómina, le pones el mismo nombre tuyo, ó lo haces con otro nombre. p.ej, el de tu conyugue?, ¿Al banco no le salta "la alarma" si el que "paga" la nómina eres tú, y el que la recibe también con el mismo NIF?


----------



## BaNGo (21 Ago 2012)

Juanjillo dijo:


> Hola Bango,
> 
> Una par de preguntas, ¿Cuando haces la transferencia con el concepto nómina, le pones el mismo nombre tuyo, ó lo haces con otro nombre. p.ej, el de tu conyugue?, ¿Al banco no le salta "la alarma" si el que "paga" la nómina eres tú, y el que la recibe también con el mismo NIF?



El otro banco ni se entera. La chica de la ventanilla de LaCaixa (que es amiga mía y no me vende preferentes :no me dijo que lo hacía con cualquier banco/caja.
Yo lo he hecho con Banca Cívica y con Caja España, y sin problemas.
En mi caso esto es lo que le llega al segundo banco.

Fecha operación: xx/07/2012
Fecha valor: xx/07/2012
Hora operación: xx:xx:xx
Referencia: NOMINA
Referencia ampliada: EGENERALP
Sucursal operativa: 42xx
Importe: x.xxx,00 EUR
Importe original: x.xxx,00 EUR
Número de documento: 005494xxxx
Concepto / Descripción: *GENERAL NOMINAS SEPA *285064716431 000097 36xxxxxxxx, 

Espero que sea de ayuda, Juanjillo.


----------



## Juanjillo (21 Ago 2012)

BaNGo dijo:


> El otro banco ni se entera. La chica de la ventanilla de LaCaixa (que es amiga mía y no me vende preferentes :no me dijo que lo hacía con cualquier banco/caja.
> Yo lo he hecho con Banca Cívica y con Caja España, y sin problemas.
> En mi caso esto es lo que le llega al segundo banco.
> 
> ...



Ok, lo intentaré pues de esta manera.

Gracias de nuevo!!


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (22 Ago 2012)

Alguien sabe si esto se puede hacer con ING? Es decir, Yo ya tengo la nomina en ING y para no cambiarla me interesaria poder hacer la transferencia con ese concepto que se dice más arriba desde ING a otra entidad...


----------



## Juanjillo (27 Ago 2012)

Alexander Supertramp dijo:


> Alguien sabe si esto se puede hacer con ING? Es decir, Yo ya tengo la nomina en ING y para no cambiarla me interesaria poder hacer la transferencia con ese concepto que se dice más arriba desde ING a otra entidad...



Míralo en el apartado de transferencias, a ver si te sale un desplegable que te aparezca concepto "nómina"...


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (27 Ago 2012)

Lo he mirado, pero no he visto nada.

En el enlace que ponían en la primera página ponía algo de avisar al banco, pero no se si con ING funcionaría.8:


----------

